# Pork Roast



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Pork Roast

1tsp Italian seasoning
1tsp cumin
1tsp chili powder
2Tbls salt
1/4cup brown sugar
2Tbls oil

Combine to make a paste. Rub paste all over the roast.


1cup water
1/4cup vinegar
1 large sliced onion
3-4 cloves smashed garlic (I actually use 2 heaping teaspoons of pre minced garlic)

Put all of these in your roasting pan. Place the roast on top.

Bake at 300 degrees for 30 minutes. Turn the oven down to 250 degrees and roast for several hours. Every hour or so turn the meat over in the juices until done. 

This makes a very tender, moist and delicious roast. I use this as my normal go to pork roast recipe. I also make it like this then shred it to make Pulled Pork BBQ sandwiches.


BBQ Sauce

1/2cup ketchup
1/4cup water
2Tbls brown sugar
2Tbls vinegar
2Tbls vinegar
2Tbls worchestershire sauce 
1tsp chili powder
1/4tsp celery seed
1/2tsp salt
1/4tsp hot sauce

Combine all in a sauce pan. Simmer until desired thickness.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

You are so good! Thank you! :2thumb:


----------

